# Does my dog know I have given away her puppies?



## redhat19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new here...
I want to know if my dog knows that I have given away her puppies (all of which she just delivered)?
She looks at me like she understands..and I feel guilty.

Thanks.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello! welcome!



redhat19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here...
> I want to know if my dog knows that I have given away her puppies (all of which she just delivered)?
> ...


Of course she does!
By just delivered...please tell me this isnt literal.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

redhat19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here...
> I want to know if my dog knows that I have given away her puppies (all of which she just delivered)?
> ...


 
What exactly DO you mean by JUST DELIVERED?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If you have given away newborn puppies, you should feel guilty, because they will probably die without their mother, and she'll be very uncomfortable because her milk will cause a lot of pressure without puppies to nurse it out. I hope you can get them back. Puppies need to stay with their mother for at least 8 weeks. If they're over 8 weeks old she probably was glad to get them out of her hair.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

WHAT????? You GAVE AWAY puppies that she JUST DELIVERED???? GET THEM BACK...NOW!!!!!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm going to hope by "given away" you mean that you have homes lined up for them for when they turn 8 weeks old. 

If you don't mean that and you mean what everybody is guessing than SHAME ON YOU. 


Willowy said:


> If you have given away newborn puppies, you should feel guilty, because they will probably die without their mother, and she'll be very uncomfortable because her milk will cause a lot of pressure without puppies to nurse it out. I hope you can get them back. Puppies need to stay with their mother for at least 8 weeks. If they're over 8 weeks old she probably was glad to get them out of her hair.


----------



## redhat19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeez, guys... they were born on the 9th of February.
Thanks for the responses though.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, that's good that they were old enough (and she didn't "just deliver"). Wasn't she getting snappy and cranky with them toward the end? Most mama dogs get tired of their pups and try to chase them away at a certain age. I suppose some dogs are more nurturing mothers though.

I hope the puppies got good loving committed homes. And I hope you'll have her spayed now.


----------



## redhat19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah.. she was! Biting them and stuff..especially when they tried to suckle.
I just attached a picture of what they looked like in March.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

redhat19 said:


> Jeez, guys... they were born on the 9th of February.
> Thanks for the responses though.


You most likely should have let us know that the pups were the appropriate age. Believe it or not there are irresponsible people out there who will give pups away at or shortly after birth or worse yet, will dump them and leave them to die. Coming to a forum full of dog lovers and stating she had just delivered was asking for panicked/upset responses. Knowing your background tracking scammers I'd hope you'll understand if people aren't exactly trusting on hte internet.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

When I picked up my pup, the breeders/co-owners had a ritual they followed when a pup left the litter. First, mom got to check out my vehicle. Then, the puppy was walked to my van and crated. Mom was allowed to see the pup in the crate and mom stood outside the van as the door was closed. Then the owner held mom while I drove off. 

I was told that mom never looked for her pup. Mine was the first to leave the litter.

She wasn't upset or mad.


----------



## redhat19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks
@Willowy
@cshellenberger

I kept one of the 7 pups though.
Would you guys be kind enough to point me to say a free ebook (or at least a good web article) on training puppies?

Thanks.


----------



## redhat19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks @trainingjunkie.
Never heard of such an elaborate ritual..
but I guess following such a ritual wouldn't leave me feeling guilty.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

Ian Dunbar's free e-books get linked a lot here: http://www.dogstardaily.com/free-downloads


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Usually by the time the pups are 8 weeks mom isn't going to care if they're around or not. Some moms do, but most don't seem to mind or worry. I had a foster dog and her pups and a few days after I started them on solid food, she stopped wanting to nurse them and would only hop in to check on them/wake them then hop out again while they screamed about it. So she started sleeping in a crate at night, I made her nurse a few minutes at a time and weaned it back so she didn't have issues, then let my older dogs parent the pups. Mom would interact a bit but for the most part didn't seem too interested in them. Thankfully my own dogs were more than happy to 'parent' and teach the pups manners and such. 

Your dog should be fine, and now that she's weaned fine to get spayed.


----------

